# yellow shrimp keeps roaming around for a long time?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

im just wondering if my shrimp is sick. coz one of my yellow shrimp keeps roaming around like crazy, all of my other yellow are calm but i saw this one going freaking insane not stoping from for almost 15 minutes i think. i dont know what happen please help


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

As far as I know, there aren't many known shrimp illnesses.

Shrimp wandering around for 15 minute doesn't sound like a sure sign of a sickness. They are scavengers afterall, so it doesn't sound odd for them to wander. I've watched my shrimp wander around for longer before and they're doing fine.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

btw what kind of shrimps do you have?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> btw what kind of shrimps do you have?


RCS and CRS, the one I watched wander around was a RCS.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

There is only 2 possibility.
1) There is some thing bad in the water. But if that's the case, all of them would be doing the superman thing.
2) The mating have just started and the female release some kind of hormons into the water and causes the male shrimp to do the superman thing.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

